# Igor Stravinsky, Savoyard?



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I remember reading long ago that whenever the D'Oyly Carte company brought their productions of Gilbert and Sullivan operas on tour to the US, Igor was first in the queue for tickets. I thought at the time that this was an unlikely enthusiasm for the acerbic Russian composer and wondered if it could be true. Does anyone know?


----------

